# Hello from Vermont



## pbpg (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all, I recently bought a 1977 RK-21 for a winter project and have been finding a lot of good information on this site. I'm looking forward to being more active through the winter. This old boat needs lots of TLC and I'll need a lot of help as I work through some of its problems. Thanks in advance for all your help! phil
Everyone has been very helpful. A 1st look is available here at Sailnet:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/members/pbpg-albums-1977-rk-21-restoration-1st-look.html


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds good, post pictures of progress along the way... easiest way is to use one post and just keep adding pictures to it.


----------



## Blakleys (Sep 16, 2011)

Can't wait for pics of your progress!! My husband and I are hoping for a boat that needs a little TLC, so we will be keeping an eye on pictures of others who are in the process of working on one!
Tanya


----------



## pbpg (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Tanya, I have some initial pictures in an album under my profile pbpg. The interior pictures are a little scary! <grin>. What's amazing is all the 'little things' that need to be done. It's hard to set a priority for them and keep them organized in my head. Just the nuts and bolts, cleaning and sanding materials etc. are amazing. They nickle and dime me. I think I've put over $700 into the boat since buying it and haven't accomplished much in tangible results. Boat parts are starting to take over my garage! Still, it's fun. Time always seems to be the least commodity, especially here in Vermont since I don't have an interior space to work on things. Winter is coming too!


----------



## Blakleys (Sep 16, 2011)

We were hoping for a boat to work on by winter so we would have something to do...with a BIG heater in the barn!! I'm really not looking forward to a Missouri winter either! I've always lived here, but have never gotten used to the cold, and snow  The boat is now waiting until spring since we decided to book a cruise to the USVI in January to escape the winter for a bit. We're calling it a discovery mission...hoping to go on a private sailboat excursion on one of the islands.

I can imagine that it'll run into more money than we plan, but at least you can work on it as you go and get it just as you want. I'd rather do that then buy one and go, and then find out about the costs of repairs!! We're also hoping that if we at least have one to work on, maybe it will help with the anticipation. Getting a boat is all we think about! haha

I just checked out the pics and you do have some work cut out for you, but what fun!! Keep posting your progress...hopefully you'll have a mild winter and be able to work on her!


----------



## sproption (Jan 30, 2008)

*Ensenada 20 parts*

Hello,sir.

I wish you the best on your boat project. I am the former owner of both a Balboa 20 and an Ensenada 20. I have since "moved up" to a fixed keel boat for long term, open water Great Lakes cruising. The reason I write is I chopped up my E-20 and saved a lot of component parts and was wondering if you were interested in obtaining any or all of what I have for pennies on the dollar.

I have rudder, pintles, gudgeons, all bronze, winches, cleats, standing rigging, running rigging, sails, dock lines, fenders, a galley sink, and many other little things that you may have a need for in your project. Please drop me a note an let me know.

I would be happy to provide you with a comprehensive list and photos if you are interested.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Welcome aboard neighbor!*

We are not in Vermont now (And haven't been in quite a while) but we will be visiting again soon I hope. We plan to move back to North Troy in a few years. Meanwhile...

Mele Kalikimaka e' Hauole maka hiki hou!

From SV Lealea, Honolulu
(80f, Sunny, NE Trade Winds 13mph, late night and early morning showers, nice rainbow in the morning )


----------



## ewakeley (Feb 14, 2012)

*Rk21*

Hi guy Skip here from NY....i also have a 1978 RK21 that ive redone.....i will post some pics SKip


----------



## therishel (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Ensenada 20 parts*



sproption said:


> Hello,sir.
> 
> I wish you the best on your boat project. I am the former owner of both a Balboa 20 and an Ensenada 20. I have since "moved up" to a fixed keel boat for long term, open water Great Lakes cruising. The reason I write is I chopped up my E-20 and saved a lot of component parts and was wondering if you were interested in obtaining any or all of what I have for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> ...


sproption,

I am currently re-fitting a Balboa 20. If you still have the B20 hardware I would be interested in knowing what you have.

Thanks,

Tom Rishel


----------

